# Help with Primatrix coding



## lschaum (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anyone help clarify with documentation to support how Primatrix should be classified as? I have come to the conclusion that the correct codes for this skin graft would be 15430-(only once for physician side in 90 days) and 
Q4110 each time this is applied. I have a TEI respresentative telling me that the true definition of the graft is 15400/15420 and should be charged each application with 15000 series prep codes. Of course each visit will have a 
58 modifier attached to indicate this is a staged procedure. I am in South
Carolina and we do not have any LCD definitions for this. Someone please help!


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 28, 2009)

There is a CPT Assistant in which Primatrix is listed as an example for Acellular xenogeneic implant, 15430. Refer to CPT Assistant Oct. 2006
Skin Replacement Surgery Table 1.


"...acellular collagen matrix derived from fetal bovine dermis."
http://www.teibio.com/PriMatrix.aspx

I hope this helps,


----------



## lschaum (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Apr 29, 2009)

*Reimbursement link for Primatrix*

I found this link on their website for reimbursment information.

http://www.teibio.com/PriMatrix.aspx

Just FYI, a lot of companies that market things like this, or devices, etc, have reimbursement info on their websites.  As always, you should validate the findings yourelf also.


----------



## JacquelineE (Jan 16, 2015)

*Reimbursement link for Primatrix*

TEI Bioscience is now TEI Medical for PriMatrix. TEI Bioscience makes SurgiMend. TEI now has a Reimbursement Hotline you can contact with billing and coding questions. They can be reached at (855)383-4246. 

Web link: http://www.primatrix.com/resources/reimbursement-information/

Hope that helps!


----------

